
The WWII-Era Plane Giving the F-35 a Run for Its Money - da02
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/low-and-slow
======
geezerjay
Calling the super tucano a WW2 plane is rather disingenuous.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embraer_EMB_314_Super_Tucano](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embraer_EMB_314_Super_Tucano)

~~~
untangle
Agreed. A better title would be "$4M turboprop provides unique value in
Afghanistan combat."

